# TTOC Help!!



## DannyBoy (Feb 2, 2005)

Trying to purchase online at TTOC, there is a problem with their security certificate being invalid, is this anything to worry about??? :?


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks it will be sorted shortly.


----------

